# Rocky Patel Rosado Robusto Cigar Review - Barnyard???



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Prelight smell was that of a farm animal that had not been bathed; ever. Flavor was decent but the smell of the smoke chased people away. Not a w...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Rosado Robusto Cigar Review - Barnyard???


----------

